# Icefishing near Grand Rapids



## nitrorod (Oct 29, 2002)

Anyone know where I can go fishing after work near Grand Rapids?


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

Welcome to the site nitrorod. How far do you want to drive, and what do you want to fish for? Murray is pretty good for gills and crappie...

Mike


----------



## bigcountrie1 (Oct 27, 2002)

Hi guys, I'm new to the GR area (originally from 70 miles north) I was also wondering about good lakes to fish this winter. Preferably w/in a half hour or so of kentwood. I mainly fish gills-perch but I like to put out a tip-up now and again too. How about specs? (crappie) 
I'm also looking for someone to hook up and do a little fishing with this winter.
see ya on the ice


----------



## nitrorod (Oct 29, 2002)

Big I am in the same boat as you, I grew-up in Whitehall so there were lots of places to go now I live here and am lost. I live and work on the southwest end of town so I would like somewhere near there. I have found a few small lakes in Jenison but not much. I like bluegills and crappie. If I could find somewhere within 1/2 hour that would be great.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Welcome to the site guys. I'll be ready to go when the lakes get hard. I'm near Jenison and have fished Maplewood and the County Park with minimal success. I have gear and will travel. I'm also new (2 years) to the area and there has not been too much ice on this side the last few years. Let's hook up and fish Allegan some, or I'll try anywhere. Tim


----------



## bigcountrie1 (Oct 27, 2002)

That sounds great. I'm picking up some new equipment this year. Just bought new carhart bibs and coat. I'm gonna buy a shanty, maybe a shappel or fish trap. Then I'll be pretty much ready. I know a little lake up north that I get on early every year before any other lakes. If you're interested, we could do a saturday thing for first ice up there. I know I'm jumping the gun a little but I'm about ready to freeze a bucket of water and practice my drilling techniques!


----------



## Steve J (Jul 25, 2002)

I have lived in Rockford for 6 years now. I moved here from Michigan City, Indiana. I found out right away that folks around here are very secretive about there ice fishing spots. When I went to a bait shop and asked a guy where he was going he replied "Lake Noneya" in other words, none of your business. 
At first that made me mad but I eventually bought a good lake map book from MC Sports and did some research and lots of trial and error. Now I have 6 or 7 lakes I fish every winter pretty successfully. My advise is to get one of those lake map books and I am sure you will find some good fishing spots. There are tons of lakes to try.


----------



## SKUNK (Jan 6, 2001)

If you guys are willing to make the drive south to Allegan don't ever be afraid to pm me or e-mail me and I would be happy to show ya around some of the many lakes around here. I am laid off every winter and fish every day.


----------



## duckman#1 (Sep 22, 2002)

I grew up in Kentwood, but have lived here in Allegan for 12 yrs. There are a ton of spots to get gills and crappie.
You might try Gun Lake for some big crappie ( try Robbins bay).
Cranberry lake near Alpine is also a good winter crappie lake.
A couple of the gravel pits in Jenison, and Grandville do hold some very nice pike. You might also try the backwater of the Thornapple river for crappie.
If you need more info, drop me a line...
Don't forget to save me some fillets


----------



## nitrorod (Oct 29, 2002)

I agree with the people being a little hard to get info from around here. Heck when I lived in Whitehall you could ask anyone and they would bring you to the spot and give you there pole. I have fished maplewood with limited success also. Never tried the gravel pits or county park where you guys getting into them from? I have one of the map books also and it helps. Cant wait to drill some holes.


----------



## Big Al (Sep 11, 2000)

If you guys are willing to make the drive to Allegan then stop down in Yankee springs sometime (1/2 hourish south of town). There are lots of little lakes that hold good gills. Most of the lakes hold big perch, crappie, and pike but those fish are much fewer in numbers than the gills. Let me know when you guys start getting out because I'm always looking for new water to try.


----------



## fishnut (Jan 17, 2002)

Hi guys, welcome to the GR area. I use to live in the Alpena area where ice fishin' was great. I moved here about 6 years ago. Here's some relatively productive lakes in that area. Camp Lake near Sparta - need a Vexilar if you're going to catch them on this lake, pretty deep and fish seem to spread out. Reeds Lk is a great "first ice" lake, just be careful. Awesome for pike and crappies. Gun Lk. is good but its huge so you'd probably want to ask some local bait shop. Finally, Duncan Lk. can be productive for crappies/gills but you need to make sure you're there right after first ice or things slow down fast. Hope this help. Good luck. 

PS - None of the ice fishing down here is as good as it is up north.


----------



## Cable (Nov 16, 2000)

I live up in Pierson on Little Whitefish lake and do pretty well on the gills through the ice. There are also some nice pike and walleye. If you guys get up this way p.m. me and we can go out.


----------



## fishnut (Jan 17, 2002)

How do you get to Little Whitefish from Grand Rapids?? About how far is it? Let me know, I'd be interested in dropping some lines through the ice up there.


----------



## Cable (Nov 16, 2000)

It is about 25 miles north of G.R. Just go up 131 to exit 114 and go west till you get to the stop sign that will be Bass lake road go north to the next stop sign (2-3 miles) that will be Kendaville rd. go west to the first road on your left that will take you to the boat launch. If you come up to ice fish give me a call first I have a private right of way on a small bay that we do real good on the pike and walleye and just a little way from there we do real good on the gills. 231-937-8201 this is my business phone just ask for Dale or leave a message and we can set up a time to fish.


----------



## fishnut (Jan 17, 2002)

That's great Dale, thatnks for the invite. Hopefully I'll see you this winter and we can do some ice fishing.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

I coulda' swore I answered this post 'last winter' (lol)
 Wabasis Lk.  
maybe not.... hehehe....
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=16957&highlight=Wabasis

  SFW


----------



## jkola404 (Nov 28, 2001)

Has anyone fished Mead Lake around Comstock Park? Are their fish in this lake? where can I find them if their are? thanks


----------

